# CCA Title



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is. Congrats!!
There is a form I'm about to add to GRCA.org/cca that I will paste the link to here, too, for you. Your dog's title will be on the GRCA yearbook, once it is issued, and if you want it included in her pedigree, etc w AKC you have to send them a photocopy of the title cert and a check and this form: http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/Certificate_of_Conformation_Assessment_app.pdf


I'm the GRCA CCA Chair, and have been on the CCA Committee since it's inception. If you ever have questions just let me know.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations! It’s very easy to have it added to her AKC.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I would love to have Denver earn his CCA when he is older...how do I find out if shows near me are also doing CCA evaluations??


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

the event calendar on GRCA,org- you click on the CCA box and they will all come up. 

Individual clubs might also advertise, but the GRCA calendar is always UTD for events 60 days out and more if they have applied sooner. 
18 months and older can be evaluated.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> the event calendar on GRCA,org- you click on the CCA box and they will all come up.
> 
> Individual clubs might also advertise, but the GRCA calendar is always UTD for events 60 days out and more if they have applied sooner.
> 18 months and older can be evaluated.


Thanks for that note cause Lana will only be 16 months old when the national CCA is put on. Pity cause i was hoping to get enter her.


----------

